# Phragmipedium Peruflora's Spirit (3N)



## Djthomp28 (Dec 4, 2020)

This is a cross of Eric Young (4N) x kovachii. It bloomed last year under my care, but this year's blooming looks improved, so I wanted to share it again.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 4, 2020)

Where from?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 4, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where from?


Orchids Limited


----------



## monocotman (Dec 4, 2020)

Very nice. How big is it?
David


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 5, 2020)

The color is nice, not dull like the kovachii hybrid I have.


----------



## abax (Dec 5, 2020)

Lovely flower.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 6, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Very nice. How big is it?
> David


The flower is about 16cm wide x 10 cm. It is a large plant overall. From the bottom of the pot to the top of the flower is about 2 ft (61 cm).


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 6, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> The color is nice, not dull like the kovachii hybrid I have.


Which one do you have?


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 6, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Which one do you have?


Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii). It’s not one of my favorites. Your’s is quite nice. Probably not fair to compare the two as mine is not from a named cultivar and yours is from a beautiful one.


----------



## KateL (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 6, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! The EY influence is strong in this one. Thanks for sharing.


southernbelle said:


> Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii). It’s not one of my favorites.


A good reason to send to NYC.


----------

